# Visa/Mastercard Cut Off Pornhub for Illegal Content



## DownByTheRiver

First of all, anyone who thinks there are any porn sites who don't use illegal content are wishful thinking. 

Today Visa/Mastercard Cut Off Pornhub while they investigate allegations of unconsensual content, child abuse, revenge porn and sexual assault. 

The news is available on many news platforms if Forbes doesn't suit you. 









Mastercard, Visa Cut Off Pornhub Following Charges Of Illegal Content


An investigation found “unlawful content on their site,” Mastercard said.




www.forbes.com





This is long overdue.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

I saw the article. Definitely should be looked into and dealt with.


----------



## rockon

Related:









How Pornhub's creators monopolized the world of adult entertainment


Pornhub was launched by Canadian college grad Matt Keezer in 2007 after he bought the domain name for a mere $2,750. Since then, it has grown into the largest website of its kind in the world.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I saw the article. Definitely should be looked into and dealt with.


I mean, as far as I know, there's been no one really making sure about it. I mean, how do you when so much of it is sent in anonymously and from all over the world. The only work I know for sure being done is the human trafficking task forces various places.


----------



## Lance Mannion

Visa/Mastercard need to be nationalized. This is an outrage. Mastercard tried this with firearm sales. What's next, say anything negative about Biden or Harris and your business is also cut off?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

I can assure you Visa/Mastercard are not Biden/Harris supporters. Well, they may send money to both. But anyone in the money business isn't supporting Democrats anytime lately.


----------



## Lance Mannion

DownByTheRiver said:


> I can assure you Visa/Mastercard are not Biden/Harris supporters. Well, they may send money to both. But anyone in the money business isn't supporting Democrats anytime lately.


I don't need Visa/Mastercard playing God and deciding whether my business should be allowed to exist.

There are proper mechanisms already in place to police PornHub. 

This is abuse of monopoly power and these two organizations badly need to be brought to heel.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Oh, please. There aren't mechanisms in place anywhere on those porn sites. It's a free for all with guys sending in videos of women who don't even know they're being filmed.


----------



## Lance Mannion

How is it that both Visa and Mastercard decided this together? This is Collusion in Restraint of Trade. I hope executives of both firms do prison time for this.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

So you don't believe anyone should be able to aid in protecting women and children being abused? That's scary.

Those card companies are about all the evidence there is so they're heavily involved in many and most investigations, whether it's child abuse or missing person or murder. They have the goods. And why would they want to be liable if they had reason to believe they were helping cover something like that up?


----------



## Lance Mannion

DownByTheRiver said:


> So you don't believe anyone should be able to aid in protecting women and children being abused? That's scary.
> 
> Those card companies are about all the evidence there is so they're heavily involved in many and most investigations, whether it's child abuse or missing person or murder. They have the goods. And why would they want to be liable if they had reason to believe they were helping cover something like that up?


Police departments, attorneys general, can look after women and children. Visa and Mastercard are not police, judge and jury all rolled up into one. This is a gross abuse of monopoly power and they fraeking COLLUDED! Prison time is warranted. Big Time.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Man, that is nuts. 

Where do you think police departments get their evidence? 

So you don't think a business should be able to decide not to enable illegal activity? I wish more did. To me, enabling it, THAT's collusion.


----------



## CatholicDad

Lance Mannion said:


> How is it that both Visa and Mastercard decided this together? This is Collusion in Restraint of Trade. I hope executives of both firms do prison time for this.


pornhub execs should be the ones in prison since they are profiting from the abuse and exploitation of children.

No offense but your sense of morality is warped if you’re worried about MasterCard/visa. They’re simply making a move to avoid criminal liability.


----------



## ConanHub

DownByTheRiver said:


> Oh, please. There aren't mechanisms in place anywhere on those porn sites. It's a free for all with guys sending in videos of women who don't even know they're being filmed.


I get what he is saying though.

It could be a slippery slope for credit card companies to determine where individuals spend their money.

Porn sites should be policed but probably not by credit card companies.


----------



## ConanHub

P.S. My sympathies are definitely not with porn sites however.


----------



## ConanHub

This is an interesting situation. I'm for shutting down any illegal sex operation or anyone or business associated and profiting from it.

I'll have to examine this one more.


----------



## CatholicDad

More reading: 









Opinion | The Children of Pornhub (Published 2020)


Why does Canada allow this company to profit off videos of exploitation and assault?




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Lance Mannion

CatholicDad said:


> pornhub execs should be the ones in prison since they are profiting from the abuse and exploitation of children.
> 
> No offense but your sense of morality is warped if you’re worried about MasterCard/visa. They’re simply making a move to avoid criminal liability.


What if Visa, Mastercard, Amex, Discover, and every single bank and credit union decided that YOU can no longer do business with them. THEY DECIDED that you can no longer use the banking system. Your employer can no longer deposit your paycheck in your account because no bank will allow you to have an account, so your employer now cuts you a physical check but no bank will cash it for you. THEY DECIDED to cut you completely out of the banking system. 

Your life is now ****ed.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ConanHub said:


> I get what he is saying though.
> 
> It could be a slippery slope for credit card companies to determine where individuals spend their money.
> 
> Porn sites should be policed but probably not by credit card companies.


Aside from the company itself credit card companies are the only ones who have the information needed to investigate it. So they are already involved.


----------



## Imperfections

Who on Earth still pays for porn anyway?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Porn Hub


----------



## Imperfections

DownByTheRiver said:


> Porn Hub


Porn hub pays for porn? Do they know there’s free porn on it?


----------



## sokillme

I have mixed feelings. I guess really depends on if they uploaded the files or not. We don't generally punish the owner of a hotel that is used for prostitution even though it's a seedy business and very often illegal things may go on in there. Not saying it is morally right, but I am say it's a slippery slope This is kind of the same thing. The absolutely should be rules to make them police it better though, but honestly this is all going to go away in about 10 years with AI anyway. 

All the porn will be computer generated in real time but not no real people will be involved, and it will tailor itself towards the user. This will probably not be a good thing in the long run.


----------



## Blondilocks

sokillme said:


> I have mixed feelings. I guess really depends on if they uploaded the files or not. We don't generally punish the owner of a hotel that is used for prostitution even though it's a seedy business and very often illegal things may go on in there. Not saying it is morally right, but I am say it's a slippery slope This is kind of the same thing. The absolutely should be rules to make them police it better though, but honestly *this is all going to go away in about 10 years with AI anyway. *
> 
> All the porn will be computer generated in real time but not no real people will be involved, and it will tailor itself towards the user. This will probably not be a good thing in the long run.


Maybe. Then again, I've been waiting for a flying car since the '60s.


----------



## Andy1001

Imperfections said:


> Porn hub pays for porn? Do they know there’s free porn on it?


It’s like any “free” entertainment on the Internet, utube, social media, (ahem) marriage advice forums etc. The owner makes their money from the advertisements that run constantly on whatever page you look at.


----------



## CatholicDad

Lance Mannion said:


> What if Visa, Mastercard, Amex, Discover, and every single bank and credit union decided that YOU can no longer do business with them. THEY DECIDED that you can no longer use the banking system. Your employer can no longer deposit your paycheck in your account because no bank will allow you to have an account, so your employer now cuts you a physical check but no bank will cash it for you. THEY DECIDED to cut you completely out of the banking system.
> 
> Your life is now ****ed.


I'd use cash.

Pornhub deserves this. Let's turn this around. Let's say your (16 year old) daughter's boyfriend uploaded a video of her without her knowledge and no one finds out for six months after which this video has been watched 100,000 times and downloaded 30,000 times. You contact Pornhub and they take the video down and say "we're sorry". Well too late, this content of your daughter is out there in various forms on internet websites.. forever.


----------



## C.C. says ...

CatholicDad said:


> I'd use cash.
> 
> Pornhub deserves this. Let's turn this around. Let's say your (16 year old) daughter's boyfriend uploaded a video of her without her knowledge and no one finds out for six months after which this video has been watched 100,000 times and downloaded 30,000 times. You contact Pornhub and they take the video down and say "we're sorry". Well too late, this content of your daughter is out there in various forms on internet websites.. forever.


Well, maybe the daughter shouldn’t have been acting like a porn star with a guy she shouldn’t have trusted. Besides, she could always sue for revenge porn. I’m still wondering why people have to use credit cards at porn hub. That’s their own dumb asses. I’ve seen a lot of porn there. Never paid for it. So maybe I just don’t understand, which is entirely possible. 🥴


----------



## RandomDude

sokillme said:


> I have mixed feelings. I guess really depends on if they uploaded the files or not. We don't generally punish the owner of a hotel that is used for prostitution even though it's a seedy business and very often illegal things may go on in there. Not saying it is morally right, but I am say it's a slippery slope This is kind of the same thing. The absolutely should be rules to make them police it better though, but honestly this is all going to go away in about 10 years with AI anyway.
> 
> *All the porn will be computer generated in real time but not no real people will be involved, and it will tailor itself towards the user. This will probably not be a good thing in the long run.*


I can see it now!
The AI would gather information on the user and make use of total blackmail to gain power, and with that power we will all eventually become organic batteries!


----------



## happyhusband0005

Lance Mannion said:


> Police departments, attorneys general, can look after women and children. Visa and Mastercard are not police, judge and jury all rolled up into one. This is a gross abuse of monopoly power and they fraeking COLLUDED! Prison time is warranted. Big Time.


Visa and Mastercard are independent companies and can chose who to or who not to do business with anytime they want. 

Who the hell is paying for Pornhub anyway. If I want to watch an asian midget dressed like a cat being gangbanged by a group of hairy transexuals it's right there for free.


----------



## RandomDude

While they are at it can they shut down the dark web?

What you see here is a taste of what lies within, people filmed being tortured/raped/killed for the sick c-nts who would pay to watch that crap.


----------



## MJJEAN

You guys know PayPal isn't allowing payments to vape companies anymore since the PMTA went into effect, yes?

Same thing. Federally, only some vape products are legal but there are millions of individual products. Rather than be party to illegal sales they simply stopped doing business with known vape dealers who sell things that are illegal here whether or not said company is willing to sell and ship the illegal items along with legal items they sell. Many vape companies had their accounts frozen and are still trying to get what money they had in the account.

It's the exact same thing. Avoiding possible liability.


----------



## Lance Mannion

CatholicDad said:


> I'd use cash.
> 
> Pornhub deserves this. Let's turn this around. Let's say your (16 year old) daughter's boyfriend uploaded a video of her without her knowledge and no one finds out for six months after which this video has been watched 100,000 times and downloaded 30,000 times. You contact Pornhub and they take the video down and say "we're sorry". Well too late, this content of your daughter is out there in various forms on internet websites.. forever.


Where would you get cash? No place will cash your paychecks. All you will have is a collection of paper checks that no institution will honor because they decided that they wouldn't do business with you and they all colluded together to shut you out of the banking system.


----------



## Lance Mannion

happyhusband0005 said:


> Visa and Mastercard are independent companies and can chose who to or who not to do business with anytime they want.


You mean like diners and hotels used to be able to do business with whomever they pleased and refused to do business with Blacks? 

And it is an federal antitrust violation for two businesses in the same market to collude in restraint of trade. This is a very serious offense.


----------



## CatholicDad

This isn’t a refusal to do business because it’s porn. It’s a refusal because of criminal activity.

Simply put, MasterCard and VISA execs are smarter than you.

I hope they round up who’s downloading and viewing these illegal children/rape/trafficking victim videos and send them to prison.

You porn lovers thought your online activities were anonymous ... so naive... justice will be served in this life or the next.


----------



## Lance Mannion

CatholicDad said:


> Simply put, MasterCard and VISA execs are smarter than you.


To coordinate and engage in collusion in restraint of trade is not smart, it's criminally stupid. They're competitors, they're not supposed to be having meetings and reaching joint decisions to punish those they don't like. Prison time for a whole bunch of executives.


----------



## Imperfections

CatholicDad said:


> Let's say your (16 year old) daughter's boyfriend uploaded a video of her without her knowledge and no one finds out for six months after which this video has been watched 100,000 times and downloaded 30,000 times.


Only 100k views? The guy must have been rubbish at filming. A cucumber would get more views than that.


----------



## rockon

happyhusband0005 said:


> watch an asian midget dressed like a cat being gangbanged by a group of hairy transexuals it's right there for free.


I will never get that visual description out of my head.


----------



## C.C. says ...

Imperfections said:


> Only 100k views? The guy must have been rubbish at filming. A cucumber would get more views than that.


😂


----------



## Imperfections

sokillme said:


> All the porn will be computer generated in real time but not no real people will be involved, and it will tailor itself towards the user. This will probably not be a good thing in the long run.


Unless there’s porn that can make you a sandwich afterwards, I’m not paying with my Masterbater card!
It may be artificial, but intelligent it ain’t.


----------



## Imperfections

happyhusband0005 said:


> Visa and Mastercard are independent companies and can chose who to or who not to do business with anytime they want.
> 
> Who the hell is paying for Pornhub anyway. If I want to watch an asian midget dressed like a cat being gangbanged by a group of hairy transexuals it's right there for free.


Or as we call it here: thanksgiving with the in-laws. We are progressive you know..🥸


----------



## happyhusband0005

Imperfections said:


> Or as we call it here: thanksgiving with the in-laws. We are progressive you know..🥸


LMAO


----------



## happyhusband0005

Lance Mannion said:


> You mean like diners and hotels used to be able to do business with whomever they pleased and refused to do business with Blacks?
> 
> And it is an federal antitrust violation for two businesses in the same market to collude in restraint of trade. This is a very serious offense.


Totally different, Not wanting to do business with a company under investigation for potential child pornography etc. is not governed by law where discriminated based on race is a violation of the law. They are not restraining trade in general they are opting not to do business with a company who is under investigation for very serious accusations once the issue is resolved they will be back to business with our friends at P-Hub. If they took the stance that they were not going to do business with any porn sites in general for no real reason or even targeted P-Hub for no real reason I would agree with you 100%.


----------



## Lance Mannion

happyhusband0005 said:


> Totally different, Not wanting to do business with a company under investigation for potential child pornography etc. is not governed by law where discriminated based on race is a violation of the law. They are not restraining trade in general they are opting not to do business with a company who is under investigation for very serious accusations once the issue is resolved they will be back to business with our friends at P-Hub. If they took the stance that they were not going to do business with any porn sites in general for no real reason or even targeted P-Hub for no real reason I would agree with you 100%.


If all the major oil companies, which represented 95% of the gasoline refining market in America, sent representatives to a NYC hotel meeting and they all decided to bump up the price of gasoline by $1 per gallon and vowed that none of them would begin a price-war to undercut this cartel, every single executive in that meeting and every single executive back at each HQ who authorized this meeting would be prosecuted and would be rotting in prison.

For Mastercard and Visa executives to conference and coordinate is freaking suspect from the get-go, for them to come to an arrangement to target a company and dry up their funding, puts them into anti-trust violation territory and conspiracy in restraint of trade. Big prison time there.

The only saving grace is that they've bought government. We live in a kakistocracy. The last anti-trust prosecution was againt MicroSoft. Goolag should have been broken up long ago, Big Tech is running roughshod over fair trade and anti-trust issues and acting as Big Censor and they get away with it because they've bought politicians.

Visa and Mastercard are not police, judge and jury rolled up into one. Stop defending these assholes simply because you don't like Pornhub. The way to get pornhub is for police to execute some warrants, raid Pornhub, arrest some executives, take them to trial, and if they are convicted, send them to prison. Due ****ing process, not monopolies acting like the damn government.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Lance Mannion said:


> If all the major oil companies, which represented 95% of the gasoline refining market in America, sent representatives to a NYC hotel meeting and they all decided to bump up the price of gasoline by $1 per gallon and vowed that none of them would begin a price-war to undercut this cartel, every single executive in that meeting and every single executive back at each HQ who authorized this meeting would be prosecuted and would be rotting in prison.
> 
> For Mastercard and Visa executives to conference and coordinate is freaking suspect from the get-go, for them to come to an arrangement to target a company and dry up their funding, puts them into anti-trust violation territory and conspiracy in restraint of trade. Big prison time there.
> 
> The only saving grace is that they've bought government. We live in a kakistocracy. The last anti-trust prosecution was againt MicroSoft. Goolag should have been broken up long ago, Big Tech is running roughshod over fair trade and anti-trust issues and acting as Big Censor and they get away with it because they've bought politicians.
> 
> Visa and Mastercard are not police, judge and jury rolled up into one. Stop defending these assholes simply because you don't like Pornhub. The way to get pornhub is for police to execute some warrants, raid Pornhub, arrest some executives, take them to trial, and if they are convicted, send them to prison. Due ****ing process, not monopolies acting like the damn government.


Your still drawing comparisons that are not even the teeny tiniest bit close to being related. Visa and Mastercard are reacting to accusations of displaying child pornography among other things. Would you do business with a company involved with that. Again it's what any mainstream company would and should do given the circumstances. And I love Pornhub. They have the best midget getting gangbanged by hairy transexual porn.


----------



## Lance Mannion

happyhusband0005 said:


> Your still drawing comparisons that are not even the teeny tiniest bit close to being related. Visa and Mastercard are reacting to accusations of displaying child pornography among other things. Would you do business with a company involved with that. Again it's what any mainstream company would and should do given the circumstances. And I love Pornhub. They have the best midget getting gangbanged by hairy transexual porn.


I accuse you of X, therefore we should all shun you. Right? That's the way it works?


----------



## happyhusband0005

Well kind of. But with the Visa/Mastercard situation you have an independent investigation by the NYT, Amex and Paypal had already blacklisted Pornhub for the reason. Hosting illegal content is a violation of the contract Pornhub signed with Visa and Mastercard AND Pornhub has basically admitted the accusations are true. If you posted pictures of child pornography on this site you would be banned from I am sure. Do you think any business should work with people allowing the distribution of illegal material. Again Pornhub has said they are making changes to how they operate which basically is saying yes this kind of content has been present on our site and we were not doing anything to prevent people from posting it. 

Whats the deal, are you upset the kiddie porn will be taken down or something.


----------



## Lance Mannion

happyhusband0005 said:


> Whats the deal, are you upset the kiddie porn will be taken down or something.


I guess people of principle are some alien lifeform to you.


----------



## Girl_power

Lance Mannion said:


> I guess people of principle are some alien lifeform to you.


You did not just say people of principal in regards to being against not allowing people to use their $ to watch child porn. What is wrong with you. Look at the but picture. All you are focused on is people trying to control us and collusion. 

Laws are in place for a reason, because people me are stupid. 

Visa/MasterCard will allow people to use their $ after pornhub does a better job at dealing with the REAL issue at hand. These credit card companies have morals, they are lighting a fire under pornhubs asa to get their act straight.


----------



## Lance Mannion

Girl_power said:


> You did not just say people of principal in regards to being against not allowing people to use their $ to watch child porn. What is wrong with you. Look at the but picture. All you are focused on is people trying to control us and collusion.
> 
> Laws are in place for a reason, because people me are stupid.
> 
> Visa/MasterCard will allow people to use their $ after pornhub does a better job at dealing with the REAL issue at hand. These credit card companies have morals, they are lighting a fire under pornhubs asa to get their act straight.


We have police, prosecutors, judges and juries to deal with these issues, not unelected powerful monopolies deciding for themselves that they want to be police/prosecutor/judge all rolled up into one. Those executives need some prison time.


----------



## jin

happyhusband0005 said:


> Who the hell is paying for Pornhub anyway. If I want to watch an asian midget dressed like a cat being gangbanged by a group of hairy transexuals it's right there for free.


Link pls


----------



## Girl_power

Lance Mannion said:


> We have police, prosecutors, judges and juries to deal with these issues, not unelected powerful monopolies deciding for themselves that they want to be police/prosecutor/judge all rolled up into one. Those executives need some prison time.


I love this topic and I love seeing people think totally different than me. But on that note... 

I never really understand why certain people, maybe it’s the far right, more like a sub sect of the far right that is so focused on our rights being taken away, people telling them what they do, they want small government, and freedom of choice etc. but laws are made because of stupid people. Drug laws, speed limits, child abuse, etc. and although it feels like we’re being controlled or our rights are being taken away I whole heartedly disagree. And I understand that a white mans perspective may be different than mine. But these laws are to protect people. I want to be protected from idiots who make bad decisions, I want my future children to be protected from these idiots that are the reason why laws need to be in place. 

I understand you think this powerful company is throwing around it’s power and that should be illegal. But it’s ironic because you want people to be able to do whatever they want and use their credit card as they see fit. You don’t want people telling them what they can and can’t do. But we live in a capitalist society, that creates these huge companies like Facebook and they naturally have a lot of power because of good business decisions. But then you don’t want them to use their power to tell people what they can and can’t do, so then you want the government to then tell these companies what they can and can’t do. It’s ironic to me. 

I do understand where your coming from. But because this is an isolated event, I think it’s ok. More than ok, I think it’s a really great decision for them to take a stance on child porn. I think more people who take a stance and get involved. Because When it comes to children, or people who are un-consentable I think we all need to be held accountable for these bad actions.
Stop making this a fear based, what if situation and see it as it is. A company was made aware of child abuse/porn and they decided to do something about it. Why shouldn’t we applaud this. And again we are talking about child porn, not oil, not religious freedom, but child porn!! 

Here is the thing that I don’t like. I see a video of a man having sex with a kid. There is a small nitch for that type of porn. I go through the right processes and eventually the guy gets caught and goes to jail and they take the video down. (It’s never really down because pedophiles copy it and re share it). The problem I have is that pornhub not only escapes responsibility but they actually make money off this illegal activity. How is that ok?? If I were a company I would call for stricter standards. 


And I was just wondering if anyone knows of anytime that a company got sued for another persons illegal action? Because I doubt visa would get sued over people using their credit card to do illegal activity.


----------



## Girl_power

Lance Mannion said:


> We have police, prosecutors, judges and juries to deal with these issues, not unelected powerful monopolies deciding for themselves that they want to be police/prosecutor/judge all rolled up into one. Those executives need some prison time.


I think we can agree that police have no power. The other thing is, when it comes to child porn we can’t be reactionary, we need to be pro active and preventative. Police, judges and prosecutors are there after a crime has happened. We need to have a change in the system so that these videos don’t get that far. We should not be providing a vendor for this stuff! 
I think we all can admit that child trafficking and child pornography is a huge deal and becoming worse. We all should be taking a stronger stand against it and I think what visa/MasterCard did was great.


----------



## Tasorundo

I just want to say how much I enjoy watching two posters that make me crazy argue with each other.


----------



## Girl_power

Tasorundo said:


> I just want to say how much I enjoy watching two posters that make me crazy argue with each other.


I agree. And I think he’s really smart but we just don’t think the same, which is why I enjoy conversing with him. 

I’m worried about these children and he’s worried about companies taking too many liberties.


----------



## Lance Mannion

Girl_power said:


> I understand you think this powerful company is throwing around it’s power and that should be illegal. But it’s ironic because you want people to be able to do whatever they want and use their credit card as they see fit. You don’t want people telling them what they can and can’t do.


Credit and debit card issuers are forming a parallel currency system. This is really no different than you having to ask permission of the US government for spending cash as you best see fit. You earned that money, but because the US Mint coins some of the money and paper currency, now they have the right to tell you how you can spend it. Screw that ********. And you know what, the US Mint does NOT tell you how you can spend your money and does not BLOCK you from earning or spending money.

To issue a joint statement, these two companies entered into a *conspiracy* in restraint of trade and exercised their monopoly power. These people need to sit on an electric chair.



> But we live in a capitalist society, that creates these huge companies like Facebook and they naturally have a lot of power because of good business decisions. But then you don’t want them to use their power to tell people what they can and can’t do, so then you want the government to then tell these companies what they can and can’t do. It’s ironic to me.


There's no irony here. Capitalism does not equal oligarchy. Monopoly power eats away at free enterprise. The essence of free enterprise is *competition* between firms, not freaking *collusion and conspiracy.*


----------



## Lance Mannion

Girl_power said:


> I think we can agree that police have no power. The other thing is, when it comes to child porn we can’t be reactionary, we need to be pro active and preventative. Police, judges and prosecutors are there after a crime has happened. We need to have a change in the system so that these videos don’t get that far. We should not be providing a vendor for this stuff!
> I think we all can admit that child trafficking and child pornography is a huge deal and becoming worse. We all should be taking a stronger stand against it and I think what visa/MasterCard did was great.


The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Especially when motivated by "Think of the children!"


----------



## Tasorundo

Girl_power said:


> I agree. And I think he’s really smart but we just don’t think the same, which is why I enjoy conversing with him.
> 
> I’m worried about these children and he’s worried about companies taking too many liberties.


I meant you and down, I got no problems with you.

Lance is a libertarian, you will never get anywhere with him, he already knows it all.


----------



## Girl_power

Tasorundo said:


> I meant you and down, I got no problems with you.
> 
> Lance is a libertarian, you will never get anywhere with him, he already knows it all.


I don’t argue with down.... I don’t think I do lol. Ignore me, I’m confused.


----------



## Tasorundo

Lance and down, not you.


----------



## Tasorundo

When I use my phone, all my posts are jacked.


----------



## Girl_power

Lance Mannion said:


> The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Especially when motivated by "Think of the children!"


What’s their goal then? To eventually control what people buy. Their agenda is to move us along like cattle, supporting only things they support? You actually think the US will allow this to happen? We’re talking about child pornography here, there is no other opinion other than it’s wrong. 
There shouldn’t be a vendor for it. In fact, we should all be outraged that there is!


----------



## Lance Mannion

Girl_power said:


> What’s their goal then? To eventually control what people buy. Their agenda is to move us along like cattle, supporting only things they support? You actually think the US will allow this to happen? We’re talking about child pornography here, there is no other opinion other than it’s wrong.
> There shouldn’t be a vendor for it. In fact, we should all be outraged that there is!


The goal of monopolists is to exert their power any damn way they please. Microsoft wanted to kill Netscape. Microsoft killed Quattro Pro, Visicalc, etc with their bundling strategy. Google just shut down commenting on "The Federalist" by threatening to cut off all ads being placed on their site, now if Goolag had 30 other competitors in the ad serving market, then "The Federalist" could have told Goolag to shove it where the sun doesn't shine and simply contracted with a competing ad serving enterprise. All of the web registrars colluded and revoked the web registration of 4-chan. So where does 4-chan go to get a registrar for their domain? Citibank and VISA and Mastercard deciding that they wouldn't deal with gun manufacturers or sellers. 

No one would sit still if Visa and Mastercard declared that they were going to cancel the credit cards of all African-Americans. And yes, this is exactly the same thing going on here.


----------



## Cletus

Tasorundo said:


> Lance is a libertarian, you will never get anywhere with him, he already knows it all.


If your IQ was high enough to argue with him, you'd already know that he was right.


----------



## Girl_power

Lance Mannion said:


> The goal of monopolists is to exert their power any damn way they please. Microsoft wanted to kill Netscape. Microsoft killed Quattro Pro, Visicalc, etc with their bundling strategy. Google just shut down commenting on "The Federalist" by threatening to cut off all ads being placed on their site, now if Goolag had 30 other competitors in the ad serving market, then "The Federalist" could have told Goolag to shove it where the sun doesn't shine and simply contracted with a competing ad serving enterprise. All of the web registrars colluded and revoked the web registration of 4-chan. So where does 4-chan go to get a registrar for their domain? Citibank and VISA and Mastercard deciding that they wouldn't deal with gun manufacturers or sellers.
> 
> No one would sit still if Visa and Mastercard declared that they were going to cancel the credit cards of all African-Americans. And yes, this is exactly the same thing going on here.


I can’t find anything on MasterCard limiting gun sales. All I can find is their CEO saying it isn’t their place to to limit guns.


----------



## Tasorundo

Cletus said:


> If your IQ was high enough to argue with him, you'd already know that he was right.


And I certainly wouldn’t be a minority’


----------



## Girl_power

How Banks Could Control Gun Sales if Washington Won’t (Published 2018)


As Corporate America espouses “social responsibility,” the financial industry could help limit sales of assault weapons, our columnist writes.




www.nytimes.com





This is a theoretical piece.


----------



## jin

Tasorundo said:


> I meant you and down, I got no problems with you.
> 
> Lance is a libertarian, you will never get anywhere with him, he already knows it all.


He is not a libertarian. Perhaps he thinks he is but if so he is pretty confused and needs to go back to his Adam Smith and Milton Friedman to understand the theory and principles of competitive capitalism.

Enterprises should be expected to collude and the only protection against that is competition because almost all monopolies arise from governement intervention and protections.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Lance Mannion said:


> I guess people of principle are some alien lifeform to you.


I have no idea what you are even talking about. You have a principal that child porn is OK and that means you have superior principles?


----------



## happyhusband0005

jin said:


> Link pls


----------



## happyhusband0005

Tasorundo said:


> I meant you and down, I got no problems with you.
> 
> Lance is a libertarian, you will never get anywhere with him, he already knows it all.


How could you say Lance is a libertarian. Her we have two private companies opting to stop doing business with a company because they are providing content that includes videos of cild sexual abuse (child pornography), revenge porn, and possible sexual assault. And lance believes the government should step in and prosecute them for making a free choice based in verifiable evidence. No libertarian would suggest the government get involved and prosecute private companies for business decisions.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Lance Mannion said:


> The goal of monopolists is to exert their power any damn way they please. Microsoft wanted to kill Netscape. Microsoft killed Quattro Pro, Visicalc, etc with their bundling strategy. Google just shut down commenting on "The Federalist" by threatening to cut off all ads being placed on their site, now if Goolag had 30 other competitors in the ad serving market, then "The Federalist" could have told Goolag to shove it where the sun doesn't shine and simply contracted with a competing ad serving enterprise. All of the web registrars colluded and revoked the web registration of 4-chan. So where does 4-chan go to get a registrar for their domain? Citibank and VISA and Mastercard deciding that they wouldn't deal with gun manufacturers or sellers.
> 
> No one would sit still if Visa and Mastercard declared that they were going to cancel the credit cards of all African-Americans. And yes, this is exactly the same thing going on here.


You make a lot of comparisons saying it's exactly the same thing when the two are completely different. I can't figure out if you're a troll (which is my suspicion) or have been damaged by something that has totally twisted your brain.


----------



## ConanHub

After some thought, I agree with refusing to do business with any company engaging in sexual crimes or benefiting from sexual crimes.

I think this should be expanded to Netflix for their "Cuties" debacle.


----------



## Lance Mannion

ConanHub said:


> After some thought, I agree with refusing to do business with any company engaging in sexual crimes or benefiting from sexual crimes.
> 
> I think this should be expanded to Netflix for their "Cuties" debacle.


I think you misunderstand. Send me a PM with all of your banking and investment information and I WILL DECIDE FOR YOU how you can spend your money. How's that deal sound?


----------



## Girl_power

Lance Mannion said:


> I think you misunderstand. Send me a PM with all of your banking and investment information and I WILL DECIDE FOR YOU how you can spend your money. How's that deal sound?


Telling people how to spend their money is different then telling them they can’t spend it on a company that profits from child porn.


----------



## Girl_power

Lance Mannion said:


> I think you misunderstand. Send me a PM with all of your banking and investment information and I WILL DECIDE FOR YOU how you can spend your money. How's that deal sound?


Show me where MasterCard limited gun sales please. Or are you giving us false information?


----------



## CatholicDad

You've got to be pretty sick to turn this into an argument about freedom of trade. The much larger moral issue here is the exploitation and abuse of children.

I've noticed this trait in the porn promoters here. If you suggest that porn hurts women, children, or marriage they immediately change the subject and attack. They are just completely unable to admit that some peoples lives are being destroyed or that porn may be inherently wrong and evil. 

Even with children being harmed they don't care. It's just this unbelievable callousness....

Biblically speaking it reminds me of the fallen state of man and how one of the consequences of sin was that man's intellect was darkened. This response about children being harmed by the porn industry is a great example of that. What an unbelievably dark response. "Children are being harmed... who cares.. what about the business being harmed?".

It's sick. It also reminds me of slavery/the civil war. The people on one side argued "our businesses and livelihood will be destroyed without slave labor" but the other side human beings being completely exploited and treated like animals. It's got to be the "darkened intellect" that causes this.


----------



## CatholicDad

Hey porn loving friends, looks like 60% of your spank bank just got deleted: Exposed For Illegal Content, Pornhub Scrubs Millions Of Videos After Credit Card Companies Drop Them | The Daily Wire

Here's a paste of the first sentence- "Embattled pornography website Pornhub scrubbed millions of videos, an estimated 60% of their content, on Sunday evening. "


----------



## Cletus

CatholicDad said:


> Hey porn loving creeps, looks like 60% of your spank bank just got deleted: Exposed For Illegal Content, Pornhub Scrubs Millions Of Videos After Credit Card Companies Drop Them | The Daily Wire
> 
> Here's a paste of the first sentence- "Embattled pornography website Pornhub scrubbed millions of videos, an estimated 60% of their content, on Sunday evening. "


Good for them. Long overdue. Keep it adult, keep it consensual.


----------



## ConanHub

CatholicDad said:


> Hey porn loving creeps, looks like 60% of your spank bank just got deleted: Exposed For Illegal Content, Pornhub Scrubs Millions Of Videos After Credit Card Companies Drop Them | The Daily Wire
> 
> Here's a paste of the first sentence- "Embattled pornography website Pornhub scrubbed millions of videos, an estimated 60% of their content, on Sunday evening. "


I'm not a proponent of porn. I don't believe, however, you should label everyone who uses it as a creep.


----------



## CatholicDad

ConanHub said:


> I'm not a proponent of porn. I don't believe, however, you should label everyone who uses it as a creep.


Fair enough. Edited. I don’t fault anyone for falling into porn and my real hope is that men will overcome it. We especially can’t let women and children be exploited or abused.

Let’s face it that Pornhub only did this because they had to and not because of some elevated sense of morality- the creeps!


----------



## Mr. Nail

Practically every man in the world is labeled a creep. pointless objection. 
Netflix did not get this kind of response when they dabbled in child pornography their customers just stopped paying. That is Capitalism.
Collusion has never been a capital crime in the US. The other western countries were mostly monarchies so monopoly is a bit of a tradition there. Anti-trust is an American experiment.
Religions that promise punishment after death are at a bit of a disadvantage when compared to religions that promise pie in the sky. 
These are observations, I won't argue or defend these points.


----------



## MJJEAN

Looks like the Visa and Mastercard boycott worked. They refused to accept the liability of dealing with an enterprise associated with illegal content and then....

It was never about porn and always about criminal activity on their site.









Pornhub removes all user-uploaded videos amid legality row


The adult site has removed all unverified uploads as it battles accusations of illegal content.



www.bbc.com





"They're persecuting us because we has adult nudie content! But, uhh, we're gonna go ahead and remove all that illegal stuff now because...reasons."


----------



## ConanHub

CatholicDad said:


> Fair enough. Edited. I don’t fault anyone for falling into porn and my real hope is that men will overcome it. We especially can’t let women and children be exploited or abused.
> 
> Let’s face it that Pornhub only did this because they had to and not because of some elevated sense of morality- the creeps!


I will agree that most, if not all, professional porn companies are definitely filled with creeps who pedal flesh and can't help but dehumanize the prostitutes they use.


----------



## happyhusband0005

CatholicDad said:


> Fair enough. Edited. I don’t fault anyone for falling into porn and my real hope is that men will overcome it. We especially can’t let women and children be exploited or abused.
> 
> Let’s face it that Pornhub only did this because they had to and not because of some elevated sense of morality- the creeps!


I would think they might have done it also because if the illegal material is on their servers doesn't that put them in possession of child pornography and other illegal material. I think there may be more to the story still to unfold. If there was child abuse and child porn on their servers then I would hope the owners of Pornhub and the executives of the company would be charged.


----------



## happyhusband0005

ConanHub said:


> I will agree that most, if not all, professional porn companies are definitely filled with creeps who pedal flesh and can't help but dehumanize the prostitutes they use.


I want to know if Pornhub will do anything about sites they are partnered with. Basically Phub is a catch all with most of their content coming from partial teaser clips from other pay porn sites. So site x uploads a cut down 5 minute version of a 25 minute scene they have on their site behind a paywall. So the hope is someone sees the 5 minute version and wants to join site x to see the full 25 minute video. So since Phub is kind of the center of the online porn universe in a way will they do anything as far as policing either the partnered content providers or the sites that post adds on pornhub directing people to sites that may still display illegal or borderline content. 

My guess is no way in hell. 

The bigger problem is there are a lot of people out there that will be pissed because they want the videos of girls who look like they're 15.


----------



## ConanHub

happyhusband0005 said:


> The bigger problem is there are a lot of people out there that will be pissed because they want the videos of girls who look like they're 15.


There are a lot of people that need sent straight to God.


----------



## Lance Mannion

Girl_power said:


> Show me where MasterCard limited gun sales please. Or are you giving us false information?


Not Mastercard, but a processor of transactions.









Statistics Archives | CreditCards.com


Stay on top of the latest credit card trends by exploring our proprietary data and industry reports curated by our team of experts.




www.creditcards.com
 












U.S. gun lobby takes aim at 'gun-hating' banks Citi, BofA


The U.S. gun lobby is taking aim at "gun-hating" banks after Citigroup Inc and Bank of America said they would no longer provide certain banking services to gun-makers, according to industry lobbyists.




www.reuters.com


----------



## jin

CatholicDad said:


> You've got to be pretty sick to turn this into an argument about freedom of trade.


Is not an argument for freedom of trade. Anyone who believes in freedom would be defending visa and Mastercards right to decide not to provide services to whoever they choose. 

It's statist thinking to say they must be forced to provide their services to everyone with no right to choose their customers or think they should be nationalised by the govt.


----------



## jlg07

Girl_power said:


> What’s their goal then? To eventually control what people buy. Their agenda is to move us along like cattle, supporting only things they support? You actually think the US will allow this to happen? We’re talking about child pornography here, there is no other opinion other than it’s wrong.
> There shouldn’t be a vendor for it. In fact, we should all be outraged that there is!


Yes, they actually DO try to do this.
Example:








State urges banks, insurers to stop doing business with gun industry


Gov. Cuomo’s administration is urging banks and insurance companies in New York to reconsider any ties they have to the gun industry.




www.nydailynews.com




In NY, they tried to do JUST this - get all banking/insurance companies to STOP dealing with the gun industry to try and force them to close with lack of funding/insurance.

That being said, I ABSOLUTELY do not agree in any way with allowing child porn to go on whenever/wherever it is found. They should be PROSECUTED to fullest extent of the law (and even beyond).
BUT this is actually the CC companies trying to limit THEMSELVES getting sued for funding this....


----------



## happyhusband0005

ConanHub said:


> There are a lot of people that need sent straight to God.


Child sexual predators in my opinion are the lowest form of human that exists. And they are not reformable. Well I can think of one. A guy here in NH a few years ago made the news because he begged to not be let out of prison when he was up for release. The state didn't listen and let him out. He knew he was going to offend again so he killed himself. So I give him credit for being reformed.


----------



## Girl_power

jlg07 said:


> Yes, they actually DO try to do this.
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State urges banks, insurers to stop doing business with gun industry
> 
> 
> Gov. Cuomo’s administration is urging banks and insurance companies in New York to reconsider any ties they have to the gun industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nydailynews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In NY, they tried to do JUST this - get all banking/insurance companies to STOP dealing with the gun industry to try and force them to close with lack of funding/insurance.
> 
> That being said, I ABSOLUTELY do not agree in any way with allowing child porn to go on whenever/wherever it is found. They should be PROSECUTED to fullest extent of the law (and even beyond).
> BUT this is actually the CC companies trying to limit THEMSELVES getting sued for funding this....


But it didn’t work. The CEO of visa/mastercard said it is not their place. They know their place.


----------



## jlg07

Girl_power said:


> But it didn’t work. The CEO of visa/mastercard said it is not their place. They know their place.


Agreed -- it didn't work this time. My comment was just to show that "What’s their goal then? To eventually control what people buy. Their agenda is to move us along like cattle, supporting only things they support? "
Yes, this is exactly what they want to do.


----------



## jlg07

@Girl_power, another thing that shows how they want to control OUR lives.
HOW MANY of the governors that have said "Oh, stay at home, wear masks, social distance, no vacations, don't see family" have THEMSELVES completely violated ALL of them -- why, because THEY wanted to, THEY know better, and they see themselves as above the law.
The Gov of michigan -- stated that NO boats should be put in the water. Her husband then called HIS marina, and said put HIS boat in, because I'm the gov's husband. They refused and when the story got out, the gov said "He was just kidding"
Cuomo got pilloried for telling NYs to NOT get with family over Thanksgiving and don't travel, but HE said he was meeting with his elderly mother and his family. He then said, no, I will work instead and NOT have them here.
What did he then do? He TRAVELLED to his GF's house WITH his mother for Thanksgiving.
Another gov went on vacation to Mexico with his whole family right after telling everyone to stay at home for Thanksgiving.

See?


----------

